# Take a Long Walk... Part Two (language)



## Winston (Jul 29, 2018)

On the day you pick to hike, leave early.  Pick a weekday if possible, the trails are less crowded.  
An early departure gives you an added measure of safety if you run into the unexpected  (hiking in the dark is a REAL bad idea).  Also, since many animals are nocturnal, you're more likely to see wildlife in the early AM as opposed to later.  The sun is less intense earlier in the day.  You may prefer an evening hike, but I have one word for you:  mosquitoes.  Pack extra bug spray.  

As you start up the trail, take regular breaks.  If this trail is in any way "technical", you should not be alone.  Check you and your partner's gear.  At, and between each break, check each other's physical and mental status.  Whatever you set as your destination, it may be too far.  Be flexible and be a responsible adult.  

On that note, this should go without saying:  Don't be an ass.  Speak in conversational tone.  Don't bust trees and bushes.  You're in Mother Nature's house, and you're just visiting.  Act like a visitor.  I don't care what your tax dollars paid for.  We share this.  If any of that is unclear, go back to your beans and weenies by the campfire, now.  
There may be bikes, motor bikes or horses in addition to other hikers.  Move to one side, smile, wave, and move on.  Don't be a dick, we have enough of that out "there".  Just leave it at the trail head.  

Keep sipping water while you hike, do not just guzzle during breaks.  If you are a little hungry, eat A LTTLE during a break.  Remember, your body is busy providing energy.  Too much food in your gut, and a lot of it will just go undigested anyway.  
Reapply bug spray and sun lotion as needed.  If you're doing this right, you're perspiring a bit.  Check your gear again.  If someone is struggling with their load, spread the weight between the others.  We're all differently abled.  There's no shame in this game.  Being "macho' is B.S., and dangerous.  If you pass out, it kinda ruins stuff for everyone.  Don't be that guy.  

Oh, I almost forgot, enjoy yourself!  A brisk pace is fine, but slow down enough to absorb what is around you.  A break in the trees may provide an excellent view, stop and take it in.  Listen.  Was that a squirrel or a finch?  The hot, dry dirt has a smell, have you noticed?  If you are at any elevation, the air is thinner.  Take deep breaths.  Hear the creek before you round the next bend and see it.  Feel your heart beating, the way it was supposed to.  Things may be growing along the trail you hadn't noticed before.  Even the insects are different. 
If any of that sounds too poetic, don't worry.  It's hard at first to shed the cynical, goal oriented commercial bullshit and leave it at the trail head.  Like the friends of Bill W say, "Keep coming back".   You're addicted to technology.  But there is a cure.  One step at a time.  

When you reach your destination, good on you!  That is, if you were on a circular trail.  If you were going up a hill, now you have to come down.  A whole new set of muscles will start screaming at you.  I hope you were smart enough to save at least half of your water for the way down.  Some knucklehead in your group will be low on water.  Unless you want to drag their dehydrated carcass down the hill, you'd best share some water with them.  
But first enjoy the view.  Grab a quick bite.  Check your gear again.  Smile smugly at anyone that looks more beat than you do (just kidding).  Seriously, this whole thing should build confidence in you and your other hikers.  Support each other.  This is a microcosm of the real "real world".  Like they say in other sports, it doesn't build character, it reveals it.   This is your opportunity to be a better you.  
Now start back down the hill.

I recommend descending using the same route you went up the hill, for safety's sake.  For variety, you may choose an alternate way down.  Just remember, you'll be tired, and more susceptible to getting lost on the way down.  Besides, the view is a bit different from a 180 degree perspective.  That's kind of the overall idea, metaphorically.  

Keep an eye on yourself, and one another.  Your muscles just had hours of short, uphill strokes.  Now, you reversed that.  You're tired and wobbly.  It's easy as hec to twist an ankle.  This is where you really wish you opted for the boots with ankle support.  But, you work with what you have, just be mindful.  

You may be tempted to rush down the hill, especially if this whole thing took longer than you expected.  Don't.  Take regular breaks, hydrate and check yourselves just like you did on the way up.  If a rock gets in your shoe, for God's sake, stop and get it out!   I can tell you, there is a (stupid) human gene that just wants to "push through".  Been there, done that.  It's just not worth it in the end.  

Now, I'm going to do you all a big favor here.  When you get back to the trail head, look at yourself and one another.  You are covered in sweat and dust.  Get a blanket, or towels, and set them on the car seats BEFORE you pack-up and drive off.  It's fun bringing memories if the forest home.  But the forest doesn't belong in your seat cushions.   

That night, eat and drink as much as you feel comfortable with.  If you did this right, you tapped your body's tank pretty dry.  For those of you that don't know, your body burns food, muscle then fat, in that order.  Failure to fuel properly means that your body will tear down the muscles you just built-up.  I recommend a Gatorade-type electrolyte drink  (although you can drink some Brawando if your plants are okay with it).  You just lost a bunch of salts and minerals.  A warm shower, and stretch thoroughly before bed. 

The next day, you'll be sore.  That's your free souvenir.  Mother Nature sez "You're Welcome!"  Just don't forget to tell Tall Tales, like how you scared-off that Grizzly Bear. 
You've earned the right to exaggerate, a little,   

Now, we brain-washed Jarheads do this thing called an "after action" report.  In the following days, you'll need to ask yourself a bunch of questions:   
Was my gear adequate, do I need to make any adjustments / replacements?
Was I adequate?  Do I need to work-out more?  What areas?
Was my route too challenging / not challenging enough?  
Was the pacing / start time adequate?  Do I need to allot more time?  
Did I have fun?  If not, Why the hell not?!  

You'll ask these questions, because you'll come back.  This is not some one-off  "I checked the box" thing.  If you are like most of us, you care about the environment.   If you care about something, you want to know it better.  There's things that you can't learn by looking it up on your phone.  Things about yourself, and the world around you.

"The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched - they must be felt with the heart."   Helen Keller

And quite honestly, you don't even need to take a long walk.  Any walk is a good start.
Just take the first step.

_How does this work out in the real world?  Stay tuned for Part Three, when I lead by example.
Mostly_.


----------



## dither (Aug 5, 2018)

What an enjoyable read Winston.
A lot of common sense in there without feeling that I've been preached to.
Good one.


----------



## Winston (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks.  I'm just now going to post my report of the hike I took with my kids.
Glad you enjoyed t.


----------

